# Muir-Torre Syndrome?



## JamieGalloway (Jan 20, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

I have a chart here where the patient is having an EGD done due to high risk of cancer, because they have Muir-Torre syndrome.  I can't find an ICD-9 code for this! Anyone know what it might be?

Thanks in advance!

Jamie Galloway
CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## rbost1cpc (Jan 21, 2008)

Definition:  Muir-Torre Syndrome (MTS) is a sebaceous adenoma skin tumor with internal malignancy.  Muir-Torre syndrome is a variant of hereditary non-polyposis colorectal cancer (HNPCC). People with Muir-Torre syndrome have an increased risk of the types of cancer seen in HNPCC, including *colorectal*, endometrial (uterine), stomach, ovarian, small bowel (intestinal), urinary tract, and hepatobiliary (liver or bile duct) tract cancers.

More info. needed:  Is the MTS primary, benign?  Location of MTS?  Is this a screening only b/c of the high-risk?


----------



## Jhesterman1 (Nov 12, 2019)

We have a patient that was seen for sebaceous adenoma on the nose. I billed it to medicare and it was denied as not medically necessary.
We did Mohs surgery on this patient. I have been told to just write if off. I need the advice of the experts.
 I am not yet certified but, I would like to know if we have a leg to stand on.
Janethe Hesterman
(w) 480-948-8400 ext 1034


----------

